# ncaa tourney



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

my final four.....georgia tech, oklahoma st., duke, and uconn.....upset of the tourney....texas tech over st jo's in the 2nd round.....

Anyone else gotta prediction?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Carolina will take it all in a breeze, closest game will be a 35 pt. blowout of duke. I dont' think that st. joes upset will be that big, i'm guessing a lot of people will have them losing that game.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

st joes is pretty good..they only have 1 loss...and they r a #1 seed. If an 8 or a 9 seed beats them it will be an upset. First tech has to get by charlotte (no easy task) to even get to play them. We all know Bobby Knight hasn't had much success in the tourney lately. I was actually at the last final four he coached in....(1992 in minneapolis)

but since you don't see that as an upset...i'll take utep over maryland in the 1st round.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I picked Kentucky to win it.

If there was ever a year that a 16 seed had a shot of knocking off a 1 seed, I think this is the year. It will be interesting to see how St. Joes responds to the pasting they received from Xavier.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

my final four....uconn, pittsburgh, kentucky, and UNC. I have Kentucky taking the tourney over uconn. As much as maryland impressed me, they wont get past Uconn, no way, no how. I think st. joes will look pretty good for the first couple of rounds, but not enough to get past kentucky. Everyone has to lose sometime, and after a blowout a team can get focused in a hurry(unless your duke :lol: ).


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fishook i'll agree on the UTEP over Maryland upset. Maryland was emotionally charged to win the ACC tourney, this few days of rest could provide for a flat terp team. Definatley see them as going from underrated to overrated.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

*KENTUCKY WILDCATS!!*

Everyone else is gonna need a T.O Baby!!! 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

kentucky will make the final four but only because they are in a cupcake region


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Kentucky, Wisconsin, Duke and UCONN. Wisconsin is on fire right now and UCONN just won their conference tourney. Duke to take it all though.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

This ones for the money!

Kentucky, Oklahoma State, Duke and UConn in the final four. Kentucky taking it all.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

My final four consists of Pittsburgh, Kentucky, NC State and Mississippi State

UConn is a underachiever and Dayton will be physical w/ them in the second round. My guess is that Okefor won't be 100% by the time they meet NC State. Pitt has a GREAT backcourt which always boads well in the tourney.

No Stanford, if they played in the ACC they would be a 4 or 5 seed this year. Duke...JJ Redick isn't consistent enough lately to get them through the whole tourney. Duhon can't do it all and they have no depth at the big man position.

Kentucky is playing incredible basketball right now. Reminds me of the 92 wildcats team w/out jmash. No real stars that are playing great defense. Plus Tubby on the sidelines...

Big upset....Murray State and Manhattan in the Sweet 16.

iamsmalls DUKE SUCKS


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

And 870, if you think for one minute that my Terps aren't going to destroy UTEP you are sorely mistaken. Gary Williams won't let them look ahead of whats in front of them. 
FEAR THE TURTLE

callmesmalls


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Smalls.....murray state probably won't even make the game if they have to walk through metal detectors and take drug tests. I don't know if you have heard, but their 2nd leading scorer has been kicked off for a) filling and dashing from a gas station, a warrant was out for his arrest (i think they could have found him had they looked a little, but whatever) b) possessing a hand gun & c) 2nd offense for marijuana and drug parphanelia......sound like a heck of a guy!!!

In short I won't be picking murray state, but Manhatten is an intriguing pick. Florida is so streaky and when they r bad, they couldn't win in a dac-10 schedule. I'm still ****** at how screwed the big 10 got. I mean cummon...wisconins the 10th rated team in the country and draws a 6 seed?? What a joke. That and in the 2nd round they probably have to play pittsburgh, a team that easily could be in the final four. I'm sure pitt isn't all thrilled about it either.

"if my dog was as ugly as you, i'd shave it's butt and tell it to walk backwards"......The Sandlot.....but looking at your name you already know that....i love that movie


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I just found out about Murray's Kelvin Brown....but this is the tourney, the big dance. Ride her til she bucks I say. I still call for a "high" flying Murray State team to take it to Illinois. It's the type of pick that wins brackets!

The big ten... weak. Wisconsin deserved a 5 seed, but they had NO marquis wins outside of the conference. Biggest nonconference win was against NIT bound Marquette.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

fishhook said:


> my final four.....georgia tech, oklahoma st., duke, and uconn.....


NOT BAD!!!!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I agree, not bad! I'm just happy, because Duke is in it, and Kentucky and UNC both are out. I'm the biggest Dukey in the world, but I just think UConn is too tough. Oklahoma State destroys Georgia Tech.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fishhook said:


> my final four.....georgia tech, oklahoma st., duke, and uconn.....


Wow...now if only you scored it in Vegas.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ACTUALLY NO!!! When push came to shove and money got involved i went away from my first instinct and played it safe. To make it short....i will be winning no money this season.

The Moral....go with your first instinct. ugh....


----------

